# Modifier A1 2010 Consult Code Changes



## ginnyl1516 (Dec 9, 2009)

Attended a Webinar on Hot Topics of E/M Coding put on by SHM. During the topic of 2010 consult code changes it was mentioned that when billing an admit code in place of the consult you would append an A1. Has anyone else heard information regarding this?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes...but it's AI (I as in Income)  The admitting physician will append the modifier to his/her claim...not the consultant. (As it stands now....)

AI =PRINCIPAL PHYSICIAN OF RECORD	


http://www.cms.hhs.gov/apps/ama/license.asp?file=/HCPCSReleaseCodeSets/Downloads/10anweb.zip


----------



## lsccmedicalclaims@yahoo.com (Apr 7, 2011)

*lsccmedicalclaims@yahoo.com*

Can you use an A1 and GV modifier on a hospic pt on cpt code 99223


----------

